# r34 gtt is it any good



## zaffstar (Oct 18, 2003)

Can any body please advise me if the r34 gtt is a good buy
unfortunately i cant afford the r34 gtr but ive been told that the imported r34 gtt is a good alternative, 
can it be easily modified to produce more power as 6 secs 0-60 isnt good enough standard,
i would be grateful if some one can advise me, lookin to buy a skyline soon

thanks
zaffstar


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I couldn't be happier with mine but I guess it comes down to whether you are happy with rear wheel drive or need all four driven.
The GTRs are much easier to tune to very high levels and costs seem to start escalating quickly if you want much more than 350-370 out of a GTT.
I would look at a 32 or 33 GTR as well if it is important to you to get much below the 6 second mark.
May be worth also looking at www.r34gtt.co.uk as this helped me a great deal.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

zaffstar said:


> *Can any body please advise me if the r34 gtt is a good buy
> unfortunately i cant afford the r34 gtr but ive been told that the imported r34 gtt is a good alternative,
> can it be easily modified to produce more power as 6 secs 0-60 isnt good enough standard,
> i would be grateful if some one can advise me, lookin to buy a skyline soon
> ...


What about an R33 GT-R then?


----------



## zaffstar (Oct 18, 2003)

have thought about it 
i like the shape of the r34 better


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Hi Zaffstar,

Have you test driven an R33GTR & R34 GTT ?

If not its highly recommended, and will most likely make your mind up for you....


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Also depends on what you will use it for - I agree with Ben though as they drive very differently.
You do not have a location listed but may be worth attending a local meet to get your head around the models in the flesh.


----------



## zaffstar (Oct 18, 2003)

i havent driven any yet ben 
will have to soon thou 
my mates are all bugging me to get a evo 6 but i suppose it doesnt stand up to the gtr, does it?


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

zaffstar said:


> *i havent driven any yet ben
> will have to soon thou
> my mates are all bugging me to get a evo 6 but i suppose it doesnt stand up to the gtr, does it? *


R33 GT-R vs. Evo 6 - it depends on what you want the car for. Personally (and this is just me), I'd take the GT-R because I want the extra tuneability and the great technology, great looks etc (although the 6 looks v. nice).


----------



## zaffstar (Oct 18, 2003)

im inclined towards a r34 i suppose when i drive one it will give me a better indication
as long i can get people in the back comfortably, and i can get up to 350 hp i'l be happy


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

zaffstar said:


> *im inclined towards a r34 i suppose when i drive one it will give me a better indication
> as long i can get people in the back comfortably, and i can get up to 350 hp i'l be happy *


350BHP - easy (certainly easy on an R33 GT-R, R34 GTT I am not sure - ask the R34 GTT owners).

Getting people in the back - I see that is why you have thrown an Evo 6 into this equation, and if you want to get people in the back and 350BHP then the Evo 6 is a great choice and possible winner. Getting people in the back is subjective (i.e. their height), so if they are short = it is easier, if they are taller = harder (space is limited in the back in R34s, full stop, judging by measurements etc, anyway, unless you get a 4dr one).


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

*Ho ho ho ho ho*

Ben

Just read this thread and smiled, all R34 GTT owners must ask themselves this question before they buy, I certainly did. Yes i also looked at and Evo 6 and was even tempted by an Evo 7 but linke you I love the R34 shape so i went for a GTT.

Am I happy??????

Bet your ass I am.

Why??

Well I drove a R33 GTR and yes it was nice and yest it was quick but it was no R34 for square brutish looks which is what I liked about the R34. My car was totally standard with the exception of a large back box and on the test drive it was v quick. 

After I bought it I took it to Rod Bell (a tuner) for a once over and it was given a clean bill of health, some proper oil and a set of iridium spark plugs. It went even better after that.

Then I was hooked, i had to get more out of it so recently (Wednesday this week) Voodoo sounds and styling in Sutton (Ian M is a member on this forum) they replaced the downpipe, decatted it and replaced the induction black box with a HKS induction kit and F%^k me it bloody shifts even better!!!!!

It sounds like a jet fighter above 5,000 revs and the **** wobbles with TCS engaged when 2nd gear comes online (its a triptronic box), the noise inside is to die for, all whooshes and puffs, yeah this is Skylining.

So what is its power then??????

Well as per Ian H's website www.gtt.co.uk the car is a standard 280bhp when produced, help the engine to breathe better front and back and this has to raise the output anywhere between 20-40bhp so perhaps it is now running between 300-320bhp and this is without any ECU or boost modifications so yes, I do think your target of 350bhp is achievable.

GTT's I love em, hope you by one.

Andy


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

Hiya Zaffstar - I tested a R33GTR, Evo8 FQ300 and a Prodrive Scooby before stettling for a R34 GTT and I found the following - 

1) R33 - A UK car which was very fast (450bhp) but as I'm a bit lardy I found that the bucket seats weren't that comfortable (easily changable tho' ) and the ride was a bit harsh for my liking. Overall it was great fun to drive and they look fantastic.

2) Evo8 - Really liked the engine but the ride was spine crushingly hard. The interior was OK (although I don't like the new look front) and I liked the 6 speed box alot. Overall I really didn't like the ride quality but it must be great for track days.

3) Scooby - As per the Evo but with a much better ride and interior. Only the fact that there's hundreds of these around put me off.

4) R34 - Looks awesome (not biased of course  ), I love the ride as it's "Just" firm enough and the engine loves to rev. They can cost more than a GTR to tune to the same levels but it's still cheaper to tune than the both the Evo and Scooby.

In the end test drive some yourself and don't let others push you into buying something you're not Totally happy with.

Enjoy what ever you buy matey.....................................IanH


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*1 of each*

Go on, you know it makes sense HAVE ONE OF EACH !!! I did !!! I had the R33 GT-R V Spec for tracj use and an R34 GT-T for everyday road use !! Typical quick and effective mods to take it to 300bhp are a decent induction kit, bigger down pipe (+ exhaust if you want) GO ON YOU KNOW IT MAKES SENSE !!!!


----------

